# Ginger Zinger and the crew.



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok so 12 weeks old now and the little ginger kitten who had to be tube fed..well say no more here he is in all his glory.









































The others to follow..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Here are the bi point one been a tabby bi point..yummy!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

And a few more.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Scrummy babies - that bi is very well marked isn't she?!:thumbup1:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Look at them beautiful babas .... Ging has come on loads ... The bi tabs is a stunner ... Lucky Slave who ever owns him :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Scrummy babies - that bi is very well marked isn't she?!:thumbup1:


Theres 2 spid pretty much identical all bar a patch on the leg,one has to stay i dont have room for both especially now the new addition is coming next week,which is the same as her but choc not blue,should become good friends as they are the same age.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Look at them beautiful babas .... Ging has come on loads ... The bi tabs is a stunner ... Lucky Slave who ever owns him :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Hes nice and a good size,shame he has a patch of colour on his foot or he could have been shown,he will look amazing when his colour is fully in,defo want pics of him when he's grown.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful babies :001_wub:....Mr Ginger is a proper chunky monkey now isn't he.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> Beautiful babies :001_wub:....Mr Ginger is a proper chunky monkey now isn't he.


He is loubz,he weighs more than he should for his age,the others are just monsters though a few are around 500g more than they should weigh..its that raw food its good stuff.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> He is loubz,he weighs more than he should for his age,the others are just monsters though a few are around 500g more than they should weigh..its that raw food its good stuff.


& all that love and care that you give them


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> & all that love and care that you give them


 playtime is fun..a few drinking straws and you get hours of fun lol.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> playtime is fun..a few drinking straws and you get hours of fun lol.


Oh I have straws ... Might let my lot play with some tomo.... Not tonight , they have just settled for the night. Lol


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Gorgeous gorgeous, gorgeous:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Mum (Jul 30, 2013)

Aww look at those cheeky little faces at the gate. You must miss them when they go to their new homes! 

I love the little ginger what a sweetie :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Mum said:


> Aww look at those cheeky little faces at the gate. You must miss them when they go to their new homes!
> 
> I love the little ginger what a sweetie :001_wub:


Nooo by that age they are wrecking my home lol.The ginger was very lucky to be here he was a very poorly kitten here is a pic of the day i was going to take him to be pts he was that ill..glad i didnt.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Then while he was recovering..


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

What a fab job you have done with him  you would never tell now by the photos! What a lucky baby


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Time flies said:


> What a fab job you have done with him  you would never tell now by the photos! What a lucky baby


Aww thankyou,the difference is shocking isnt it.


----------



## Mum (Jul 30, 2013)

What an emotional journey that must have been for you both. You've done a great job with him though and he's obviously a little fighter. Hope he goes on to have a long and happy life with a family who will appreciate him


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Hard to believe its the same little guy


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ahhh I knew I should not have looked lol!!  The bi girl is looking stunning! As is all of them


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> ahhh I knew I should not have looked lol!!  The bi girl is looking stunning! As is all of them


Yes TB,she has grown into her ears now  I think she will make a lovely girl.

ETA whoops dint mean to attach that pic,cant seem to take it off,well she was a lilac bi pt also variant from the last litter..also stayed here on pf!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Yes TB,she has grown into her ears now  I think she will make a lovely girl.
> 
> ETA whoops dint mean to attach that pic,cant seem to take it off,well she was a lilac bi pt also variant from the last litter..also stayed here on pf!


ooo stunning girl! I do miss my brits


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> ooo stunning girl! I do miss my brits


have you not got not brits now tb?


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

So over the star ship trouper ..... have lost my heart to a ginger zinger :001_wub::001_wub: he is just fabulous ..... sigh ... 2 fifteen year old ginger moggies .... could I .....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Azriel391 said:


> So over the star ship trouper ..... have lost my heart to a ginger zinger :001_wub::001_wub: he is just fabulous ..... sigh ... 2 fifteen year old ginger moggies .... could I .....


lol possibly! ,He does give the best ear kisses so tickly and sweet :001_wub: a real momas boy


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> lol possibly! ,He does give the best ear kisses so tickly and sweet :001_wub: a real momas boy


Ooohhhh ear kisses swoooon :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_lovely pictures, the time has flown by, they are beautiful.xxxxxxx_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _lovely pictures, the time has flown by, they are beautiful.xxxxxxx_


Thankyou cm i know 3 months...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Well little zinger has a viewing thursday..they have a red exotic who was also hand reared ..fingers crossed!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Awww fingers crossed , pleased things seem to be picking up


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Awww fingers crossed , pleased things seem to be picking up


Yes,have you had any joy yet?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Things have picked up my end but not people that I was happy with so I told, 3 of them that the kittens were all gone 

I think you just 'know' after a while!

Should pick up in the next week, but I only have 1 kitten available now and Im debating keeping her anyway! :devil:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Yes,have you had any joy yet?


Nope ... Grrrrrrrrr . Think I will reduce the price at the weekend


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Cosmills said:


> Nope ... Grrrrrrrrr . Think I will reduce the price at the weekend


How old are your kittens?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> How old are your kittens?


9 weeks yesterday sweetie


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

DO NOT REDUCE THE PRICE. 

Once they are 16 or 20 weeks by all means do then - but all you show by reducing is that you are interested in getting rid of them. Hold out. Make sure your ad says special homes only considered etc. If you reduce at 9 weeks you are doing yourself and the kittens a huge disservice.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> DO NOT REDUCE THE PRICE.
> 
> Once they are 16 or 20 weeks by all means do then - but all you show by reducing is that you are interested in getting rid of them. Hold out. Make sure your ad says special homes only considered etc. If you reduce at 9 weeks you are doing yourself and the kittens a huge disservice.


Ok spid... Note taken ... I have slapped myself ... I will pm you my ad to see if I can add change anything


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> Things have picked up my end but not people that I was happy with so I told, 3 of them that the kittens were all gone
> 
> I think you just 'know' after a while!
> 
> Should pick up in the next week, but I only have 1 kitten available now and Im debating keeping her anyway! :devil:


Haha you are like me TB no self control ,i hop your right,you have been doing this longer than i so i will take your word for it.


spid said:


> DO NOT REDUCE THE PRICE.
> 
> Once they are 16 or 20 weeks by all means do then - but all you show by reducing is that you are interested in getting rid of them. Hold out. Make sure your ad says special homes only considered etc. If you reduce at 9 weeks you are doing yourself and the kittens a huge disservice.


Interesting that spid.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Cosmills said:


> 9 weeks yesterday sweetie


Oh god mine are older, I didn't reduce anything! Infact The only time I reduced was a Bengal litter many years ago, and they were 10weeks and I panicked!!

No need you have ages yet, are you neutering them?



spid said:


> DO NOT REDUCE THE PRICE.
> 
> Once they are 16 or 20 weeks by all means do then - but all you show by reducing is that you are interested in getting rid of them. Hold out. Make sure your ad says special homes only considered etc. If you reduce at 9 weeks you are doing yourself and the kittens a huge disservice.


That's what I think, some people actually 'price watch' some adverts to see if breeders bring down the price, I hate seeing 'last to go so reduce' just makes it look so sad 



we love bsh's said:


> Haha you are like me TB no self control ,i hop your right,you have been doing this longer than i so i will take your word for it.
> 
> Interesting that spid.


lol well I have kept 2, picks of the other litters, really good matings, am really chuffed with the quality of the babies, then seeing who is best, but have 2 miss marked as they are mitted & bi colour, sooo hard to get right, but she is just stunning with her red tail being a seal! Nice bi markings from what I can tell as she is very white still.

But have more plans in the pipeline so may not be able to do it!! :001_unsure: Soo stunning though! :devil:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> Oh god mine are older, I didn't reduce anything! Infact The only time I reduced was a Bengal litter many years ago, and they were 10weeks and I panicked!!
> 
> No need you have ages yet, are you neutering them?
> 
> ...


hehe really do sound like me  im going do do a mating next year to get some seal torties..may get some variants


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Ok spid... Note taken ... I have slapped myself ... I will pm you my ad to see if I can add change anything


Hi Cosmills, do you have a website? At the moment I only have one litter a year, but this year did a free website and attached link to the pets4homes advert - I put a picture and name and description of each kitten, and had enquries from people for specific kittens. There isnt a great deal of info on the website, just 3 pages,a home page that tells people about me, a kitten page and a page giving my reasons for keeping kittens to 13 weeks. 
it only took a couple of hours to set up - you may have one already but just a thought


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Kittens are coming on a treat 

Hope you don't mind me asking but I noticed the baby gate in your photos. I think it has perspex fixed over to stop the kittens getting through - how did secure it to the gate? If so, does the gate still open.. i.e. you don't need to vault over it every time you go through?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Kittens are coming on a treat
> 
> Hope you don't mind me asking but I noticed the baby gate in your photos. I think it has perspex fixed over to stop the kittens getting through - how did secure it to the gate? If so, does the gate still open.. i.e. you don't need to vault over it every time you go through?


Lol no dont mind at all D,yes i got a peice cut to size off ebay then OH drilled 4 holes in each corner then tie wrapped it to the gate,its just there to stop them going under,yeah i can still open the gate..but i do go over as the lil buggers are so fast lol.

They can get through standard bars so i had to take an old broken gate and double up on the bars meaning the bar space is closer together.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> Lol no dont mind at all D,yes i got a peice cut to size off ebay then OH drilled 4 holes in each corner then tie wrapped it to the gate,its just there to stop them going under,yeah i can still open the gate..but i do go over as the lil buggers are so fast lol.
> 
> They can get through standard bars so i had to take an old broken gate and double up on the bars meaning the bar space is closer together.


Thanks for that, might give it a try. I've looked at 'pet gates' on-line but none that I thought would probably stop kittens getting over/through. Mine have the run of the house at the moment but my poor knees (arthritis) are so fed up of retrieving them via two flights of stairs, up in my converted loft room.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Thanks for that, might give it a try. I've looked at 'pet gates' on-line but none that I thought would probably stop kittens getting over/through. Mine have the run of the house at the moment but my poor knees (arthritis) are so fed up of retrieving them via two flights of stairs, up in my converted loft room.


well these are in our hall way so there is another gate at the other end but one of the kids cracked the perspex so they can now escape so they have kitchen and hall and when someone leaves kitchen door open they get in room too which i dont like for long periods as they tend to go pee behind sofa,not so muh this litter the last litter were worst.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> hehe really do sound like me  im going do do a mating next year to get some seal torties..may get some variants


as in long hair?? Have you DNA tested for long hair gene??



wicket said:


> Hi Cosmills, do you have a website? At the moment I only have one litter a year, but this year did a free website and attached link to the pets4homes advert - I put a picture and name and description of each kitten, and had enquries from people for specific kittens. There isnt a great deal of info on the website, just 3 pages,a home page that tells people about me, a kitten page and a page giving my reasons for keeping kittens to 13 weeks.
> it only took a couple of hours to set up - you may have one already but just a thought


I always find it nice to have a website, I know not everyone is technical, but its nice to have a read see some pics etc


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> as in long hair?? Have you DNA tested for long hair gene??
> 
> Yeah tb the sire carries LH and dam is variant,only 5 months old yet so shes got some waiting to do.
> 
> We got a surprise this year 2 variants in a litter i had started to think they looked longhaird so tested mum and dad and they both carried LH.I kept one and the other went to live with tincan whos a member here on pf.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm listening in here ya know 

I have the gorgeous Molly :001_wub: ... Big , chunky Polar bear that she is ...

Trouble maker extraordinaire (sp) and eater of anything (foodwise) that she can get in her mouth , actually she quite likes Ruby's neck :yikes:

This is an old pic , she's twice the size now 
must find the camera still in an unpacked box


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tincan said:


> I'm listening in here ya know
> 
> I have the gorgeous Molly :001_wub: ... Big , chunky Polar bear that she is ...
> 
> ...


_shes beautiful ,i want her, so pretty.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> I'm listening in here ya know
> 
> I have the gorgeous Molly :001_wub: ... Big , chunky Polar bear that she is ...
> 
> ...


Pmsl..glad you popped in and showed her off..look at those eyes!:001_wub: Cheers shirl.

ETA..just pinched that piccy for my website


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

wicket said:


> Hi Cosmills, do you have a website? At the moment I only have one litter a year, but this year did a free website and attached link to the pets4homes advert - I put a picture and name and description of each kitten, and had enquries from people for specific kittens. There isnt a great deal of info on the website, just 3 pages,a home page that tells people about me, a kitten page and a page giving my reasons for keeping kittens to 13 weeks.
> it only took a couple of hours to set up - you may have one already but just a thought


No website as yet . Waiting for my prefix to come back it got rejected because a had not been a member of BSH club for a year I was only 3 weeks off it like. Grrr

Should not be to much longer now


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

They are all stunning, I love the tabby bi colour, very pretty.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> They are all stunning, I love the tabby bi colour, very pretty.


He is sharon here's some better pics






















.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Pmsl..glad you popped in and showed her off..look at those eyes!:001_wub: Cheers shirl.
> 
> ETA..just pinched that piccy for my website


Thank you hun xx for entrusting her to me/us  .... That pic is 2mnths old , she is sooo beautiful , and stubborn , fearless and spirited , an absolute delight to have .... The coonie girls love her , Remy mothers her , and she is very close to her ..... She batters Ruby lol , and they are partners in crime ..... Time for the vet , i am really nervous they dont have a website , no reviews as i'm new to the area i want to know they will get the best treatment/care , so will ring them 2moz , see what they have to say . It's massive dog country here , so will have to see how they can prove to me they are good enough for my girls  xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Thank you hun xx for entrusting her to me/us  .... That pic is 2mnths old , she is sooo beautiful , and stubborn , fearless and spirited , an absolute delight to have .... The coonie girls love her , Remy mothers her , and she is very close to her ..... She batters Ruby lol , and they are partners in crime ..... Time for the vet , i am really nervous they dont have a website , no reviews as i'm new to the area i want to know they will get the best treatment/care , so will ring them 2moz , see what they have to say . It's massive dog country here , so will have to see how they can prove to me they are good enough for my girls  xx


Aww.. before you took her i knew she would want for nothing  Are you meaning spay time? If you dont want the fur to change colour where they shave the fur ask for a midline spay if you are not bothered then a flank spay they will probably do.Its great they have all formed a bond and looks like she keeps then all exercised .


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Talking of colour change... Can you remember when the vets did the girls blood test and took it from there necks .. Shaved loads off .. Ppl said it would grow back dark 

It never has you know ... Still the same .. Maybe I just fell lucky


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Talking of colour change... Can you remember when the vets did the girls blood test and took it from there necks .. Shaved loads off .. Ppl said it would grow back dark
> 
> It never has you know ... Still the same .. Maybe I just fell lucky


It does grow back out over time.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> It does grow back out over time.


Oh love the song on your website Hun .... X


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Oh love the song on your website Hun .... X


haha was just having a play about and put one on kitten page and girls page hehe...thanx.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> haha was just having a play about and put one on kitten page and girls page hehe...thanx.


I also noticed something else ...... Ummmmmmm gypsy ... Lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> I also noticed something else ...... Ummmmmmm gypsy ... Lol


haha..well she's hit 1 now and its been about her 4th call so couldnt leave her no longer..sooo due november


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Well petforumers our little zinger just left to his new home  and i think they will keep his nickname 'carrot' lol as his name  so hes gone to live with a ginger exotic they showed me a pic and he was gorgeous  bye bye my little zing.

Iv asked for updates so hopefully i can give you some when i get them.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Well petforumers our little zinger just left to his new home  and i think they will keep his nickname 'carrot' lol as his name  so hes gone to live with a ginger exotic they showed me a pic and he was gorgeous  bye bye my little zing.
> 
> Iv asked for updates so hopefully i can give you some when i get them.


Super news .... Bless he will always be a special boy


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck Ginger Zinger may you gingers zing together


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wicket said:


> Good luck Ginger Zinger may you gingers zing together


A zinger party


----------

